# Doe will not take buck



## browning1396 (Sep 13, 2014)

My doe is a 2 year old American Nubian, and has never been bred before. I tried a few months ago with the first buck I had but she wouldn't take. She was acting like she was in heat, showed all the signs of being in heat, but she wouldn't let the buck mount her. It got to the point where my friend and I tag teamed it and I held her tail up and he held her head so she couldn't move, but she still wouldn't take. The same just happened, but with a new buck. She wouldn't let the new buck "do the deed" and I'm so stuck on what to do. This is my first time breeding goats, and I'm honestly clueless on what to do! Please help  
:whatgoat:


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

That's really weird I personally have never had that happens. Do you just leave the buck with her for a while maybe she is shy and likes to breed at night.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Last year one of my does never seemed to be in standing heat. Showed the signs like your doe, but wouldn't hold still. I never saw her in heat enough for the buck to breed her, but he must of because she kidded twins. If I were you, I would try to put your doe in a pen with the buck early on in the heat and leave them together for a few days. Like Roger said, things sometimes get done in the dark. At my farm it seldom works to hold the doe. The bucks don't seem to have much interest if the does are unwilling.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

I agree, leave her with the buck a couple of days and just watch in 20 days to see if she goes back into heat. 
She may just have a really short time she is receptive. I had (past tense) a doe that only accepted the buck 
one time. That was it. If you didn't catch her at that moment, she wouldn't stand. I sold her with full disclosure! 
I didn't have the area to leave a buck with her at that time. (and she was a real pain in the neck, so bye-bye).


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I would take her into the vet and have her checked.


----------



## Buckleberry Woods Farm (Dec 20, 2013)

I bred my doe for the first time last year and the first buck was not successful because she was too late in her heat. I tried holding her but she didn't take. I took her to the second buck a couple days before she was due to be in heat and left her with him for a couple weeks. That did the trick and she kidded with twins. If nothing you do works then she may need to see the vet. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

I have tried holding a doe still before I did not work the buck became uninterested because he saw her not wanting to breed. This doe has had babies before but every time she is in heat my buck will try and work his magic but she always runs away. Well She had does this last year and I could never tell if she had gotten bred but she had and he had kids in the spring so she must have done something when I wasn't looking let the buck stay with her for a while and it should work


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

If you are never sure if she was bred, but has babies 5 months later, she may already be preggo.

Did she have any complications her last kidding?


----------



## cjmoore (Jul 22, 2014)

It's because the season for Nubian goats is Aug.-Dec./Jan. and even though she went into heat she is also fighting instinct to only breed in the "cold weather season" this doesn't necessarily mean it has to be cold, but that it only happens in that time. So it could just be instincts to not breed then. As for the buck what breed is he? He could also be the problem or even a mutual problem, that they both will not breed unless in the rut (Aug.- Dec./Jan.) 


Hope this helps, and happy farming!


----------



## cjmoore (Jul 22, 2014)

Also. Since this is the rut for the Nubians, I would suggest putting the buck in with the doe and either stand by and watch for an hour or so, and if she still won't then it may mean she is not in heat. But if you are positive she is on heat and she won't take him in a separate pen after an hour then I would suggest putting them in a small enclosure (a small "yard") for a week or so. Yes this method will make for more wiggle room in your kidding date but it is the only sure fire way to get a doe to be receptive. After the week is up, however, take the doe out front he buck and put them in their respectful places. And after 18-21 if she goes into heat again then the breeding failed. If this happens then she could be "gender confused" which is where a doe will act like a buck and not ever get bred but instead mount others and for all practical purposes, she will be like having a wether! Hopefully you can sort this out but in the mean time, happy farming!


Hope this helps, and happy farming!


----------

